# Recursos



## Vanda

*Espanhol/ Português*
*a. dicionários e glossários

Aulete on-line.  monolingue (Português) 
http://www.infopedia.pt/pesquisa?qsFiltro=14- dicionário do português e outros
* http://pt.wiktionary.org/wiki/Página_principal- dicionário poliglota (significados, etimologia, pronúncia)
http://www.ransa.net/pe/glosa_f.htm- glossário logístico (espanhol)
GLOSSÁRIO PORTUGUÊS SOBRE TERMOS ECONÔMICOS
glossário trilingue de Termos Navais - http://www.sobena.org.br/gloss.asp
http://www.ransa.net/pe/sigla_A.htm- siglas (espanhol/inglês)
http://www.abolsamia.pt/glossario/espanhol_AF.asp- glossário técnico
http://www.sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/index.htm - vocabulário técnico
http://www.gestialba.com/public/sendcontcast02.htm- termos de contabilidade (espanhol)
http://servicios.ipyme.org/planempresa/expone/prevision_cuenta_resultado.htm- termos de contabilidade
http://www.economicas-online.com/glosarios/pol_ab.htm- glossário poliglota de termos contábeis (espanhol/ francês/ inglês/ alemão)
http://wb.contaduria.gov.co/chiprt/arbol_termino2.html- glossário de termos diversos
dicionário de moda (todo em espanhol)
http://www.arteguias.com/diccionario.htm - glossário de arquitetura em espanhol
http://www.antaco.com.ar/glosario.html- glossário de construção em espanhol
http://www.inta.gov.ar/info/frutaldic.htm- glossário multilingue de frutas
http://www1.dnit.gov.br/arquivos_internet/ipr/ipr_new/manuais/DNER-700-GTTR.pdf- glossário de termos técnicos rodoviários
*[url]http://www.aladi.org/nsfaladi/glosario.nsf/walfa/a*[/URL]* -* Glosario De Términos De Derecho Aduanero Y De Comercio Exterior - Español Y Portugués.
http://www.ceosidioma.com/html/por_principal.html - glossário jurídico português/espanhol/inglês
http://www.definicionlegal.com/index.html- definições legais (espanhol)
http://es.geocities.com/diecam21/pagina1.html - glossário de química
http://www.clickmacae.com.br/?sec=84&pag=pagina&cod=33- terminologia naval
*[url]http://www.geocities.com/Broadway/Balcony/9228/dicciona.html-*[/URL] Português Español

TRADUTOR PORT/ESP ONLINE
http://ec.europa.eu/comm/translation.../47/pyc476.htm- falsos cognatos português/espanhol
http://www.microcampconceicao.com.br/includes/dic_espanhol/letra_r.html- Dicionário de Regionalismos da língua espanhola
http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/- gírias em espanhol
http://www.in4mate.com/lunfa.htm- dicionário do lunfardo argentino
http://www.lexjuridica.com/diccionario.php - glossário legal
http://www.lexicon.adp.com/ - glossário de recursos humanos - multilíngüe
http://www.dgac.cl/dgac/glosario.asp - glossário aeronáutico
http://www.sgclubdelgourmet.com/Terminos/Glosario/DiccionarioV_A.htm - glossário sobre vinho (espanhol)
http://www.lavidagourmet.com.mx/glosario.asp?letra=A - glossário sobre vinho (espanhol)
http://www.yourdictionary.com/languages/romance.html#portuguese - glossário diversos de línguas latinas
http://www.eumed.net/cursecon/dic/c4.htm- dicionário espanhol de economia e finanças
http://www.agal-gz.org/modules.php?name=Content&pa=printpage&pid=84- portal galego da língua 
Ciências da saúde - espanhol/português/inglês
*
b. conjugador de verbos espanhol e português*
http://tradu.scig.uniovi.es/conjuga.html - conjugador de verbos espanhol
http://www.prologo.net/spanconj/index.aspx - conjugador de verbos espanhol

conjugador de verbos português
CONJUGADOR DE VERBOS - aqui você pode conjugar seus verbos em português
http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/conjugar_resultados.aspx - conjugador de verbos português

Recursos sobre uma variedade de temas em português: gramática, frases básicas, sons, mídia, letras de músicas, etc.

*- comidas/cozinha*
glossário de corte de carnes (várias línguas)


*Glossários diversos*


----------



## Vanda

*a. Caracteres ASCII 
http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/portugues.htm - português e outras línguas
* _http://portuguese.typeit.org/__ - acentuação para português e outras línguas_
_http://dawn.thot.net/cd/3.html -como acentuar em português, francês, espanhol e italiano_

*b. gramática - espanhol e português*
http://www.inf.ufrgs.br/~emiliano/conver/geral_e.html - paradigma da conjugação verbal portuguesa (sítio em português e espanhol)
http://www.languagesonline.org.uk/ - espanhol on-line
http://www.aprendaespanhol.com/links_uteis.htm - aprenda espanhol
http://www.mailxmail.com/curso/idiomas/portugues/capitulo11.htm - espanhol/ português
http://www.sedycias.com/gramatica.htm- gramática da língua espanhola 
http://www.portuguesonline.com/argen...da_dicas11.htm - dicas de português (site espanhol)
http://ar.geocities.com/portuguespravoce/ - aprendendo português
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Português_brasileiro - português brasileiro
http://www.radames.manosso.nom.br/gramatica/fonemas.htm - fonemas do português
http://www.cuadernoscervantes.com/lc_portugues.html- espanhol - português (estudo contrastivo)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=3313868#post3313868- futuro do subjuntivo
http://www.wikilengua.org/index.php/Portada- quase tudo sobre aprendizagem do espanhol
http://www.tupinitango.hpg.ig.com.br/e_idioma2.htm- os erros mais comuns em português 
http://www.tupinitango.hpg.ig.com.br/e_idioma5.htm- diferenças entre o português e o espanhol
*b.1 - FAQ*
Preterito perfecto compuesto vs. perfeito composto

*c. cultura espanhola

Provérbios em espanhol
*http://www.tupinitango.hpg.ig.com.br/e_idioma6.htm - lunfardos (do português traduzidos ao espanhol)
* http://es.wikiquote.org/wiki/Proverbios_españoles- provérbios espanhóis
http://erasmusv.wordpress.com/lista-de-expresiones-espanolas/- lista de expressões espanholas
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=570021&highlight=proverbios- expressões idiomáticas
* http://amediavoz.com/ - poemas em espanhol, inclusive com áudio

*d. ouça o português

Português brasileiros para falantes de espanhol
http://www.tupinitango.hpg.ig.com.br/e_idioma3.htm- a pronúncia do português
* http://tltc.la.utexas.edu/brazilpod/tafalado/index.php- português brasileiro falado, podcasts que podem ser baixados
http://br.geocities.com/bancodesotaques/- banco de sotaques
http://www.agal-gz.org/modules.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=15- pronúnica galega, portuguesa e brasileira
http://www.rtp.pt/rtpi/?headline=31&visual=3 - português europeu (com vídeo)

*e. expressões populares e gírias*
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2691600&postcount=8
modismos chilenos
dicionário latinoamericano

f. fonética dos sons do espanhol

f. ouça o galego (clique duas vezes nas bandeirinhas vermelhas)


----------



## Vanda

*Galego

*PRONTUÁRIO PRÁTICO DO PORTUGUÊS DA   GALIZA

*1. Dicionarios de galego en galego:*
_Estraviz
Ir Indo
R.A.G._
_Dicionario de dicionarios_
*2. Enciclopedia en galego:*
_E.G.U._
*3. Vocabularios especializados:*
_Construción naval
Tecnoloxías informáticas_
*4. Fraseoloxía:*
http://www.agal-gz.org/modules.php?n..._content&eid=3
*5. Dicionarios bilingües galego-outras linguas:*
_Galego-Inglés, Inglés-galego
Galego-Francés, Francés-Galego_
*6. Tradutores automáticos:*
_Open Trad apertium
Outra versión do Open Trad na Universidade de Vigo
Instituto Cervantes_
*7. Recursos xerais para a lingua galega:*
_Instituto da Lingua Galega
Consello da Cultura Galega_
*8. Dialectoloxía:*
_A fala eo-naviega
A fala do Val de Xálima 1
A fala do Val de Xálima 2
O Valverdeiru 
Vocabulario de San Martín de Trevellu
A fala do Xálima en PROEL
Galego berciano 1
Galego berciano 2
Galego berciano 3: Ensayos poéticos… de Antonio Fernández y Morales con vocabulario (pxs. 371 e seguintes)
Galego d’As Portelas
Zonas dialectais do galego_
*9. Historia da lingua, o galego medieval:*
_Tesouro informatizado la lingua galega_
*10. Estudos lingüísticos e recuersos varios:*
_Estudos de Lingüística Galega_
_Vocabulario Ortográfico da Lingua galega (V.O.L.G.)_
_LOIA

_Dicionarios en liña/Diccionarios en línea:
http://www.estraviz.org. (con grafía aportuguesada)
http://digalego.com/diccionario (con normativa oficial)
Dicionario inglés-galego/Diccionario inglés-gallego:
http://sli.uvigo.es/dicionario/
Tradutor español-galego e galego español/Traductor español-gallego y gallego-español:
Open Trad apertium
Instituto Cervantes (contempla máis linguas hispánicas)
Enciclopedias en liña/Enciclopedias en línea:
EGU
Dicionario de fraseoloxía/Diccionario de fraseología (en grafía aportuguesada):
http://www.agal-gz.org/modules.php?n..._content&eid=3
Dicionario francés-galego/Diccionario francés-gallego:
Freelang
Dicionario galego de construción naval/Diccionario gallego de construcción naval:
http://dicionarionavalgalego
Dicionario galego de tecnoloxía informática/Diccionario gallego de tecnología informática:
Digatic

*
Comida*

carnes (português e espanhol)
picanha (português e espanhol)
cortes de carne (português)
glosario chileno-argentino de carnes

*Regionais*
golpes e descomposturas


----------

